# 9x9x9 unofficial world record?



## Gurplex2 (May 27, 2010)

I'm talking about a physical cube, not a computer.

Is there one out yet? I would like to claim it with a sub17 solve, if there isn't one already.
mmm'kae?
I'll upload it in 2 parts later when I get a camera.

Edit: 17:16.35 average of 5

Edit: I average mid 17's now


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 27, 2010)

Computer or real? I'm sure it's been beat on a computer.


----------



## Gurplex2 (May 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Computer or real? I'm sure it's been beat on a computer.



Real thank you


----------



## qqwref (May 27, 2010)

That's pretty fast. I played with a real 9x9 but it kinda sucked and I didn't time a full solve.


----------



## Gurplex2 (May 27, 2010)

They don't suck!
Most people probably just lack turning accuracy. Since there is so many layers, they have to be lined up very closely before turning a perpandicular face... or else you get an explosion. 

I've seen some reveiws about it on youtube and they complained about popping. They are probably bad at it because they cant sub 5 or 6 on 7x7.

Its hard to do the 3x3 outer layers though. Its like over a minute for me still.


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> They don't suck!
> Most people probably just lack turning accuracy. Since there is so many layers, they have to be lined up very closely before turning a perpandicular face... or else you get an explosion.


Yes. But it's also pretty big so you can't align it by just holding it like you can for 7x7.



Gurplex2 said:


> I've seen some reveiws about it on youtube and they complained about popping. They are probably bad at it because they cant sub 5 or 6 on 7x7.


I can and I'm still bad at it...?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't usually pop every solve.
I want to make a video to prove people wrong.
but it IS true that it is very low quality.
The inside pieces aren't flush with eachother, they look uneven too.

Can someone answer my questionnnnnn?


----------



## ottothedog (Jun 1, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> Can someone answer my questionnnnnn?



i tried something simmilar to this before (asking if anybody could do something faster) my guess is that you might get 3 real anwsers if you are lucky (i don't own 9x9x9, i dont even own a 7x7x7)


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> i tried something simmilar to this before (asking if anybody could do something faster) my guess is that you might get 3 real anwsers if you are lucky


LOL


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ottothedog said:
> 
> 
> > i tried something simmilar to this before (asking if anybody could do something faster) my guess is that you might get 3 real anwsers if you are lucky
> ...



LOOL


----------



## Diniz (Jun 1, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone answer my questionnnnnn?
> ...



Hahahaha...
But he maybe get an answer since he solved the puzzle


----------

